# Trail Cam Pics



## Scott Schuchard

Post up some Trail Cam Pics I'm headin out Friday to check my Cam hopefully Ill have some Pics im tryin a new spot this season


----------



## bowtechin

Here are some from mine. I've only gone through 2 rounds though, working on the 3rd.

Some of my better pics:


























My tastiest critter on cam:









Some more:
see the little fellar to the left?


----------



## huntingdude16

I'll have some up soon. I actually got them on a CD at wal-mart today, but forgot em' in a friends car. Got a nice 4x4 and a 2x3.


----------



## MossyMO

http://www.rd-hc.com/rdhc_deer_cam.htm


----------



## papapete

Is that one of those mineral rocks in your picture. I'm not sure what they are called, but you can buy them at scheels for about $12.00. If it is, how do you like it?


----------



## bowtechin

Yeah Mossy, how do you like it? :lol:

Where did you get your feeder? Do you sit on that during deer season or just put a stand near by?


----------



## MossyMO

bowtechin
Sorry about that, I should have put a little description in there. It is just a site where a live cam is mounted. It is not mine. There seem to be alot of deer passing by it along with racoons and squirrels. Sorry if it was missleading with me posting it, I was not intending for people to thinki it was mine. Just saw you guys talking about trail cams and thought I would post a link to a live cam.


----------



## bowtechin

Just messing with ya Mossy. You should know me from another place. I knew it wasn't yours all along. :beer:


----------



## papapete

I was talking to you Bowtechin.


----------



## bowtechin

Oh, :lol: .

The cow and the deer with the little one are off my cam, a wildview dig. and have no mineral or feed or anything near them.

The others, with the mineral block are my cousins Moultrie cam. I believe if I remember right that is just a corn/apple flavored mineral block from Bomgaars. I will ask him for sure, but I'm pretty sure that is what he told me.


----------



## huntingdude16




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Not a trail cam. I took about 10 pics of him this is one of them!


----------



## gray squirrel

super nice pics to all


----------



## bowtechin

great pics hdude and p&y. Very cool.


----------



## bowtechin

Anyone see that lady on the live webcam this morning!?!?


----------



## Tracker21

Nope missed her haha.


----------



## bowtechin

The very nice looking lady running around? No one saw her?


----------



## coyote_buster

The naked one? LOL


----------



## bowtechin

Okay, good I'm not hte only one who saw her. :beer:


----------



## weasle414

hunt4P&Y said:


> Not a trail cam. I took about 10 pics of him this is one of them!


That one must be well fed! He's got a big rack for having such a small body. It seems like where I hunt, the body is grossly oversized compaired tot he rack. We've got 2 or 3 running around with racks like that, but they're all obese from age and wrinkley. You're seems to be built, but still has a thin neck. Nice looking deer!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Look at your calender. This time of the year almost all deer have small small necks/ Bodies. He was prolly just over 120 LBS. and I would say mid rut he is a good 200lbs. Would most agree?

HE was a really nice deer, and in great shape, but I guess I would be to if I lived where he does. lol


----------



## weasle414

Very true. I didn't think of the time of year factor.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

How often do you check your cam? I have a hard time lettin it sit for a week, every time i go out its like Christmas Morning. So far i just have does on there but its still cool to see em'


----------



## goosehunter20

yea i know excactly how you feel i usually check mine every 3 days just to be sure i dont run out of film


----------



## rattlebag200




----------



## USSapper

Oh my..


----------



## gray squirrel

4 or 5 ***** in the live cam right now


----------



## gp

heres some


----------



## bowtechin

Very nice gp!


----------



## gp

Thanks. I just got my first trail cam two days prior, already paying off. Looks like it should be a few feet lower though.


----------



## USSapper

> Looks like it should be a few feet lower though.


Haha, most people dont think they are going to be taking close-ups of a 10 pointer, I think your good with the setup


----------



## duckslayer

yeah, close ups will happen and thats what you get. I usually try to have mine at about waist level or just under.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

i dont have anything big on mine yet but i've had over 200 pics already and about 5 diff. bucks I thought this pics was kinda cool.


----------



## bowtechin

Neat pic Scott. Looks like the old stomping of the feet.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

So far Im at 256 pics for the year but I have yet to see ol freak nasty


----------



## huntingdude16

rattlebag, that is a HOG!!!!

Nice 5x5 gp!


----------



## goatboy

Just bought the new Moultrie I40, this is video from it. Had it up where my tree stand is, kind of cool! I really like this camera.


----------



## rattlebag200

This is another very nice 8-pointer that I caught too. I'm up to around 200 cam pics to date.


----------



## rattlebag200

I LOVE THE MOVIE PEG GOATBOY, I'M GOING TO TRY THAT ON MY WILDVIEW.
NICE BUCK, HOPE YOU SEE HIM THERE COME BOW SEASON.


----------



## rattlebag200

I WANTED TO SHOW YOU HOW BIGGG OF A HOG THIS GUY IS, HIS BODY IS HUGE. THIS IS HOW THEY GROWEM' IN INDIANA. HOW OLD DO YOU THINK THIS DEER IS? I WAS THINKING 5 OR 6.


----------



## goatboy

That is a big stud of a buck!


----------



## spank

nice pictures i have my trail cam out right now


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Goatboy!

That deer in the top left of the Vid. out in the field looks large also. Judging by his body size and color he is a really old mature buck. Looks like you have a good shot at a nice buck come opener!

Good luck.


----------



## goatboy

Yes they are nice, and there are about 10 in that bachelor group but none are the one I want. Those boys there will get another year, or at least I will give them it!


----------



## USSapper

Goatboy, thats is a awesome video, even gets my blood pumping for you. Good luck to you boys this fall, about 2 more weeks for you all


----------



## stickemdeep

5.5


----------



## USSapper

How do you post pictures now? Like from another website? It seems to take alot longer to to upload one stored in my computer


----------



## USSapper

Area I hunted last year, Pics were from my friends cam


----------



## gp

check out this mulie


----------



## gp

Couldn't get the mule picture to work, I guess you'll just have to take my word that it was pushin' 200. So heres another 140ish whitetail.


----------



## justinsxc

USSapper said:


> Area I hunted last year, Pics were from my friends cam


 You hunted on his land last year?


----------



## justinsxc

Here are a few from my camera... and can anyone tell me what the alien-looking one is..I can't figure it out!! haha.. enjoy

































































































































Anyone got a clue wat this is?


----------



## USSapper

That picture your wondering about is an antler! Close up huh


----------



## justinsxc

yeah i figured that out last night.. took me awhile but i finally see it, that's pretty cool


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nice pics. I am sticking with your previous post of it being an Alien, Turn it into those people that check for aliens. :lol:


----------



## Jayhawk

Nice pictures,

Hunting up here will be much different than in Kansas. I should be ableto get my resident license middle of October. Hopefully I should find a place to hunt by then.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

